
Stock reaction statistics based on millions of financial data events - emvein
https://opstreet.com
======
emvein
We created Opstreet because we had a hard time evaluating the stock price
movement after the companies report its financial data.

Often stock price moves in a different direction than the investor expects.

And usually, it seems, without any reason.

So, we started to calculate statistics on how stock price reacts after the
company reports financial data.

Please, try out. Feedback is welcome.

~~~
marketgod
Did you find a pattern here? IMO earnings is a waste of time to trade. Better
to trade after or the run up to earnings, however I trade on TA so maybe a FA
person will probably like this info.

The rest of the product looks nice.

~~~
emvein
I have been using this tool over 3 years. It is just first time I share it.
And it is for FA person for sure.

I have found many patterns by combining multiple financial indicators (events)
that shows momentum of the businesses.

For example: \- Free cash flow change positive in row \- Debt negative in row
\- The highest dividend level in 5 year period \- etc.

You can combine this data in the basket feature.

Of course, this tool gives ideas for long term investors.

~~~
marketgod
Really cool man. I will share it with some FA folks.

You should also post it on LinkedIn.

Also check out www.lazyfa.com

